# cauterization of granulation tissue



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 12, 2012)

Procedure:
Examination of right ear under anesthesia with cauterization of granulation tissue

Dx: acute myringitis


The right ear was then examined with the operating microscope.  The ear canal was cleaned of some adhesive, waxy, mucoid material.  On the eardrum there was a layer of this material on the drum, which was elevated and removed.  There was some granulation tissue anterior inferiorly, which was treated with a small piece of silver nitrate from a silver nitrate stick positioned with the alligator forceps and suction.  The ear was irrigated several times with Ciprodex drops afterwards. 

any thoughts?

thanks
Jamie


----------



## nsteinhauser (Sep 13, 2012)

69145 - rt?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for your input!!!


----------

